# Smoking beaker



## The big guy (Sep 1, 2006)

I was brewing some NPP and Test prop blend and had the BA and BB and powder in beaker, it was on a hot plate on low and turned to do something a couple of sec's and turned back around and beaker was smoking a little, not boiling but smoking, did I hurt the hormone, I don't think so as it was not boiling or even close to that, but the BB and Ba was burning off.. opinions? Oh and by the way came out great. NO crash and clear as a bell.. Recipe 2/18 and 1 to 1 oil and EO.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 7, 2006)

If the oil was not boiling then I'd say you are not even close to damaging the hormone. I'd vote for some kind of evaporation


----------



## The big guy (Sep 8, 2006)

The only thing in the beaker was BB and BA and the hormone, which I added a little more Ba because I figured I cooked off, and it was not boiling but a lite smoke was coming off the sides..


----------



## Mudge (Sep 12, 2006)

BA has a very high boiling point, it doesn't cook off unless you are killing your gear.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 12, 2006)

Its always possible that you got a little oil on the heating element.  Hard to believe the oil could heat that much (enough to smoke - that takes high heat for most oils, except ones that oxidize easily, like sesame).  

The fact that it was clear afterwards also suggests that you did not boil off your solvents - as Mudge points out, the aromatic alcohols are unusually stable and have a low vapor pressure and decent flash point for alcohols.


----------

